# CIAO from Italy



## roby71 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hello everyone, 
this is my first post, sorry for my bad english. My passion is the world of Vst Instruments and I'm hoping to be a film composer. I use, for my compositions, Cubase 5 64 bit (PC DAW) and now only vst instruments and and I am glad to be here. 
Thanks
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLGAdy8b5Ic


----------



## SvK (Jul 9, 2010)

welcome


----------



## Rob (Jul 12, 2010)

ciao Roby, benvenuto al forum


----------

